# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Wordt niet ongesteld, gewoon weer met volgende strip?

## Qeebee

hallo,

Ik ben nu in de stopweek van de pil, dus zou ongesteld moeten worden. Maar dit is tot op heden nog niet gebeurd, moet ik nou vanaf maandag weer met de neiuwe strip beginnen?


Liefs

----------


## anoniempje87

heej!
Volgens mij staat gewoon in de bijsluiter van de pil dat je inderdaad gewoon door moet gaan.
Als je de tweede keer ook niet ongesteld wordt moet je naar de huisarts want het kan zo zijn dat je zwanger bent. Dat is volgens mij wat er in mijn bijsluiter staat. Weet verder niet of het verschilt per soort pil. 
Als je er ongerust over bent kan je natuurlijk het beste even contact opnemen met je huisarts.

Succes,
Groetjes

----------

